# Kimber Warrior question...



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay..This pistol has the potential to be my first pistol once I get my FOID card (IL ftl)...

Anyway, I'm thinking about getting the Warrior, obviously. My question is does it have a replacement breachface to hold a .40 and do they sell magazines in .40 for the warrior? 

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You'd have to order a whole new slide and barrel assembly for the .40 and probably have them fitted to the frame. Magazines are the easy part, you can get those from MecGar, Tripp Research, Metal Form and a few others.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you. Guess it's not worth it


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Why not just buy a 1911 chambered in .40?

What was your original idea and why is it not worth it?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 VAMarine 

:smt1099


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Why not just buy a 1911 chambered in .40?
> 
> What was your original idea and why is it not worth it?


Well I like the looks and feel of the Warrior; I wouldn't want another kind, at least not for now.

Can I request that they have it set up for .40?

I wanted to use this in USPSA in .40 so I can hold more than 8, but I guess there IS a single stack division


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

slip said:


> Well I like the looks and feel of the Warrior; I wouldn't want another kind, at least not for now.
> 
> Can I request that they have it set up for .40?
> 
> I wanted to use this in USPSA in .40 so I can hold more than 8, but I guess there IS a single stack division


That would be a custom order and cost a heck of a lot more. With a .40 you're only getting one more round than a .45. It won't make that big a difference. Having had two Kimbers in .40, you're MUCH better off NOT getting a .40 from them.

Check out Fusion Firearms, they'll build you anything you want at a fair price, they bent over backwards for me on building the spec sheet for what I plan to order. Note I said FAIR price, granted if you were to buy a Warrior and have it switched over to .40, you'd probably be close to the cost of a Fusion 1911.

Also, if you're looking for a USPSA gun, have you checked out the Para Ordnance P16-40? It's a double stack that holds 16rds, you can shoot production with it no problem.

Edited to add:

There are also good selections in .40 from Dan Wesson and STI.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are set on a .40, get an STI Trojan and then change the grips to look like Warrior grips.


----------

